# Top 25 Fights to Show a New MMA Fan!! Finally :D



## Davisty69

*Top 25 Fights to Show a New MMA Fan!!*

The voting is in. Here is the top 25 fights to show to a new MMA fan. The fights are ranked according to those that received the highest percentage of votes in their respective rounds. 




1) Kevin Randleman vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 68.57% 
http://www.clipjunkie.com/Randleman-vs-Fedor-vid130.html

2) Stephan Bonnar vs. Forrest Griffin - 64%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Forrest_Griffin_vs_Stephan_Bonnar_TUF_1_Finale?vid=10001572&tid=100

3) Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz - 63%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Takanori_Gomi_vs_Nick_Diaz_PRIDE_33_Second_Coming?vid=10003332&tid=100

4) Clay Guida vs. Roger Huerta - 54%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Roger_Huerta_vs_Clay_Guida_TUF_6_Finale?vid=10001224&tid=100

5) Diego Sanchez vs. Karo Parisyan - 50%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Karo_Parisyan_UFN_6?vid=10003461&tid=100

6) Rampage jackson vs. Wanderlei Silva #2 - 50%
http://fightgameblog.com/2008/11/video-vault-rampage-vs-silva-ii/

7) Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Wanderlei Silva - 50%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Wanderlei_Silva_vs_Mirko_Cro_Cop_Filipovic_II_PRI?vid=10002609&tid=100

8) Wanderlei Silva vs. Chuck Liddell - 49%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Wanderlei_Silva_UFC_79?vid=10001215&tid=100

9) Diego Sanchez vs. Clay Guida - 47%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Clay_Guida_TUF_9_Finale?vid=10005354&tid=100

10) Fedor Emelianenko vs. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic - 46%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Fedor_Emelianenko_vs_Mirko_Cro_Cop_Filipovic_PRIDE?vid=10000813&tid=100

11) Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira - 46% 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6bc74_cro-cop-vs-nogueira-final-conflict_sport

12) BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson - 46%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_B_J_Penn_vs_Joe_Stevenson_UFC_80?vid=10001194&tid=100

13) Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg II - 44%
http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/167/1675-frank-trigg-vs-matt-hughes-2.html

14) Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 42%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Fed...io_Rodrigo_Nogueira_III_?vid=10000811&tid=100

15) Lyoto Machida vs. Rashad Evans - 41%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Lyoto_Machida_vs_Rashad_Evans_UFC_98_HD?vid=10005327&tid=100

16) Brett Rogers vs. Fedor Emelianenko - 41%
http://www.arkhilario.com/2009/11/07/fedor-vs-rogers-video/

17) Diego Sanchez vs. Nick Diaz - 41%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Nick_Diaz_TUF_2_Finale?vid=10001596&tid=100

18) Forrest Griffin vs. Rampage Jackson - 39%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Quinton_Rampage_Jackson_vs_Forrest_Griffin_UFC_86?vid=10000725&tid=100

19) Georges St. Pierre vs. John Fitch - 37%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Georges_St_Pierre_vs_Jon_Fitch_UFC_87?vid=10001033

20) Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - 36%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Don_Frye_VS_Yoshihiro_Takayama_at_PRIDE_21_Demo?vid=10007774&tid=100

21) Randy Couture vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogeuira - 36%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Randy_Couture_vs_Antonio_Rodrigo_Nogueira_UFC_102?vid=10006226&tid=100

22) Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Bob Sapp - 36%
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ydfs_bob-sapp-vs-antonio-rodrigo-nogueir_sport

23) Randy Couture vs. Tito Ortiz - 34%
http://mmavideolinks.to/fighter-videos/36/290-randy-couture-vs-tito-ortiz.html

24) Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson - 31%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Anderson_Silva_vs_Dan_Henderson_UFC_82_Pride_of_a_?vid=10000870&tid=100

25) Randy Couture vs. Chuck Liddell #1 - 26%
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Chuck_Liddell_vs_Randy_Couture_1_UFC_43?vid=10001205&tid=100

Honorably Mentions: Rampage vs. Wanderlei, Shogun vs. Rampage, BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk, Faber vs. Brown 2

If any of the links don't work, or if they don't have the whole fights, PM me and I'll fix it.


----------



## Spec0688

wow thats awesomeness


----------



## ZENKI1

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## americanfighter

How could they leave out frank shamrock vs tito ortiz that was the greatest comeback in mma history IMO


----------



## limba

Good work. Congrats for the effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki

GREAT list, I love this. 100% worth the effort and I will be saving this to a few servers and my personal machine, I recommend lots of others do it too. :thumbsup:


Shogun vs Rampage IMO should have made the list but all fights are great!


edit: lol @ "John" Fitch. Mythbusters made that same mistake.


----------



## Drowning Donkey

Thanks man. That's a great list.


----------



## PunchYourNuts

awesome list and thanks for throwing that together. I disagree with showing a new fan the Bonnar/Griffin fight, although it was one of the best fights I've ever seen. A new fan may think it's too barbaric or bloody haha


EDIT: That is of course by new fan you mean someones dad who recently started enjoying spike tv re-runs of fights...


----------



## Indestructibl3

I still reckon Torres v Mizugaki was one of the best, most entertaining fights there is. But nice list compiled there, agree with most of them.


----------



## Xerxes

Amazing job Davisty. I stickied the threads for you.


----------



## Davisty69

There are several fights that were left off that I think are amazing. Cyborg vs. Manhoef is one of them. 

However, it was a group effort, and this is what the group wanted. 

Thank you everyone that voted.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Yeah I would have liked to see a few more fights up there, but all in all I am very satisfied with this list. I could sit on the couch and watchs those fights all day!:thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah I would have liked to see a few more fights up there, but all in all I am very satisfied with this list. I could sit on the couch and watchs those fights all day!:thumbsup:


Anyone that wants a copy of the whole list of 80 fights, let me know and i'll email it to you. just pm me your email address


----------



## meelad92

Could you send me the list of fights, please. I would pm, but I cant due to my low post count. My email is [email protected]


----------



## dudeabides

Awesome, and you don't have to be new to love those fights and the links all together make it easy to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyJames

One of my favorite fights I would show a MMA newbie is Martin Kampmann vs Drew McFedries.

The fight starts off with Drew landing some good punches and just walking through anything Kampmann is throwing. Kampmann's face starts to swell as he gets the fight to the ground. Secures side control and then gets a beautiful arm-triangle and puts McFedries to sleep.

Great fight by Kampmann that shows how a well rounded fighter should always beat a one dimensional fighter.


----------



## JWP

wow excellent work!

its so easy to think of fights that could/should be in there. but i dont think you could say that any of the fights in the list dont deserve to be there

again, gr8 work


----------



## HitOrGetHit

It was fun voting on the fights as well as suggesting them!


----------



## Cptmats

*25?*

So hard to narrow it down to 25 fights, great list but i think there are alot of great fight from back in the early days that would be great for new fan so see how the sport and fighters have evolved
Keith Hackney vs Emmanuel Yarborough..1 of my all time favs
Marco Ruas vs Paul Varelans...awsome fight !
Pedro Rizzo vs Tank Abbott....another great one !
Frank Shamrock vs Tito Ortiz.....mma rope a dope!
.....really need to do a top 50 fight of all time list !


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Cptmats said:


> So hard to narrow it down to 25 fights, great list but i think there are alot of great fight from back in the early days that would be great for new fan so see how the sport and fighters have evolved
> Keith Hackney vs Emmanuel Yarborough..1 of my all time favs
> Marco Ruas vs Paul Varelans...awsome fight !
> Pedro Rizzo vs Tank Abbott....another great one !
> Frank Shamrock vs Tito Ortiz.....mma rope a dope!
> .....really need to do a top 50 fight of all time list !


You could do a top 100 and still have great fights left out!!! I mean spike TV did the 100 greatest UFC fights and they really were incredible fights, so that is without fights outside of the UFC!


----------



## Marbles

Well if the goal is to show a new mma fan what mma is all about, then a fight needs to have a great representation of a stand-up game as well as great wrestling and jujitsu, and if that's the textbook type fight that we're going for, then i'm very surprised that Nogueira v Barnett (1&2) didn't even make it to the list never mind the top 3, a fight which showcased great stand up and also great wrestling and jujitsu, very surprised that its not there...

What do u guys think...?


----------



## Cptmats

Marbles said:


> Well if the goal is to show a new mma fan what mma is all about, then a fight needs to have a great representation of a stand-up game as well as great wrestling and jujitsu, and if that's the textbook type fight that we're going for, then i'm very surprised that Nogueira v Barnett (1&2) didn't even make it to the list never mind the top 3, a fight which showcased great stand up and also great wrestling and jujitsu, very surprised that its not there...
> 
> What do u guys think...?


I think your absolutly right, however on the same note there are prob a hundred others that could make this list as well !....how do you narrow it down to twenty five ? so many great fightS where do you draw the line ?so many great ones to chose from, great fights will always be left out ! btw barnett vs Nog II is one of my all time favs !


----------



## Marbles

Cptmats said:


> I think your absolutly right, however on the same note there are prob a hundred others that could make this list as well !....how do you narrow it down to twenty five ? so many great fightS where do you draw the line ?so many great ones to chose from, great fights will always be left out ! btw barnett vs Nog II is one of my all time favs !


I think you should look at fights that consisted of every part of a Mixed Martial Arts fight and not just a wrestling match or boxing match. A lot of fights are mentioned just because of their fast pace and adrenaline fuelled exchanges, not necessarily a good representation of MMA (stand-up - kicks & knees, elbows & punches and ground - jujitsu & wrestling). But i suppose that's what some people enjoy...

Nog vs Barnett 2 is also one of my favourites! But mostly because Nog won it this time round!

Also i enjoy the really technical fights, or the fights where technique beats brawling as i'm not a big fan of fights where people just brawl without any technique, thats why the fight between Crocop and Silva was one of may favs too. Crocop just dominated the stand-up beautifully by his superior footwork it was amazing the way he moved from one side of Silva to the other and Silva was like what the hell!? And he was throwing straight jabs to Silva's looping punches which weren't reaching him. The pinnacle of Crocop's career, a classic.


----------



## Davisty69

Don't forget you also have to throw in ridiculously exciting fights to keep that new fan interested long enough to learn about all of the aspects of MMA. 

AND, you also need to throw in the some of the great epic battles that show why certain fighters are revered above all else. If you had a guy getting into boxing, you would have to show them at least one Tyson fight, so you understand why he was so feared.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Davisty69 said:


> Don't forget you also have to throw in ridiculously exciting fights to keep that new fan interested long enough to learn about all of the aspects of MMA.
> 
> AND, you also need to throw in the some of the great epic battles that show why certain fighters are revered above all else. If you had a guy getting into boxing, you would have to show them at least one Tyson fight, so you understand why he was so feared.


Or like Chuck/Wandy or Sanchez/Guida shows how some fighters leave it all in the cage! :thumb03:


----------



## Davisty69

Yeah, I'm cool with that. I just don't think all the fights have to be technical battles that show all aspects of the sport. That is why you have 25 because it allows you to show the different aspects through different fights.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Davisty69 said:


> Yeah, I'm cool with that. I just don't think all the fights have to be technical battles that show all aspects of the sport. That is why you have 25 because it allows you to show the different aspects through different fights.


Well like I said before, Spike had that top 100 UFC fights and they were all important and awesome! That doesn't even include anything outside of the UFC so making a top 25 covering all of MMA is very difficult.

I think that this list is more than acceptable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69

Thank you. I appreciate the appreciation


----------



## Cptmats

Marbles said:


> Also i enjoy the really technical fights, or the fights where technique beats brawling as i'm not a big fan of fights where people just brawl without any technique, thats why the fight between Crocop and Silva was one of may favs too. Crocop just dominated the stand-up beautifully by his superior footwork it was amazing the way he moved from one side of Silva to the other and Silva was like what the hell!? And he was throwing straight jabs to Silva's looping punches which weren't reaching him. The pinnacle of Crocop's career, a classic.


agreed alot of new fans dont know what kind of a killer Crocop was when he was on top of his game. and most only remeber the high kick( they were memorable though) but the versatility he showd with his left hand in the open wieght touney was some of the hardest cleanest puching ive seen in mma ! :thumb02:

p.s. this reputation thing is kind silly. i get a bad rep cause someone dosnt agree with me or dosnt like me thinking there hero is over rated ?


----------



## Davisty69

It happens, but it should work itself out overtime. Also, sometimes the way you call the hero overrated is what gets you the neg rep


----------



## Cptmats

Davisty69 said:


> It happens, but it should work itself out overtime. Also, sometimes the way you call the hero overrated is what gets you the neg rep


i no what your saying,i was just under the impression a forum was all about expressing opinions !....oh well....how bout that top 50 fight of all time poll ?


----------



## Davisty69

I'm thinking about how to do it. It is kind of tough when you have a 5 month old son to find a ton of time


----------



## Cptmats

Davisty69 said:


> I'm thinking about how to do it. It is kind of tough when you have a 5 month old son to find a ton of time


yup been there, little animals lol, anyway i think a good way would be to just gather suggestions and use them to put a list together then allow members to vote ! top 50 make the list?.....got some spare time on my hands so just let me know how to help !


----------



## Davisty69

That is exactly how I did this list, and it is tough because you can only have 16 poll options per poll. I compiled a list of 80 fights, using user suggestions, divided that up into 5 groups of 16, and had people vote on their top 5 out of the 16. Then, I organized the list in a ranking according to what fights received the highest percentage of votes in their respective poll.

It took about 2 weeks or so to do. Also, I'm reluctant to do another poll and process so similar right now because I just finished this one 16 days ago. I am worried that if I do another one so soon, the turnout will not be impressive and won't get many votes.


----------



## Marbles

Davisty69 said:


> That is exactly how I did this list, and it is tough because you can only have 16 poll options per poll. I compiled a list of 80 fights, using user suggestions, divided that up into 5 groups of 16, and had people vote on their top 5 out of the 16. Then, I organized the list in a ranking according to what fights received the highest percentage of votes in their respective poll.
> 
> It took about 2 weeks or so to do. Also, I'm reluctant to do another poll and process so similar right now because I just finished this one 16 days ago. I am worried that if I do another one so soon, the turnout will not be impressive and won't get many votes.


Wow! Props for the effort man! I didn't know it took so much time for you to do this, come to think of it, it is quite a tricky thing to do, don't want u thinking i didn't appreciate the list or anything!

I was actually thinking of starting a thread of which fights people thought were the best ju-jitsu fights in the ufc, not sure if u wanna do something like that instead, i wanted to check out some of the more hardcore jj fights in the UFC and MMA as a whole as i'm thinking maybe i missed some...


----------



## Davisty69

If you want to start the thread, I will happily add to it and encourage the other mods to do so as well. I'll talk to them about creating another official top 10(or whatever number) Jitz fights. Basically, to me, it all hinges upon the turnout in responses.


----------



## Ruckus

Excellent job-Well done! I have been using this very list to show some of the people who like to watch the ppv's at my house as sort of an MMA 101 course.


----------



## Davisty69

Ruckus said:


> Excellent job-Well done! I have been using this very list to show some of the people who like to watch the ppv's at my house as sort of an MMA 101 course.


Sweet sh**!! That is exactly what i've been hoping for. If you want a copy of the whole 80 fights before they were narrowed down, simply PM me your email address and I'll send it to you in excel format.


----------



## Johnni G

FANtastic thread.


----------



## Machida Karate

My Email is [email protected] if you want to send me that 50 list that would be sick! :thumb02:


----------



## Davisty69

Sent to everyone that asked.


----------



## UFC on VHS

Great list the only one I think does not deserve to be on there is Fedor vs Rogers. If you wanted to see Fedor kinda human I would say the Fujita fight was better.

Personally I would throw Chuck Liddell vs Overeem in there too but that's just me.

Good list.


----------



## Life B Ez

Frank v Tito needs to be on this list somewhere.


----------



## Mckeever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om3sZo9KIxI&feature=player_embedded

wow


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Embedded for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever

HitOrGetHit said:


> Embedded for ya :thumbsup:


+ rep. Such a great fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mckeever said:


> + rep. Such a great fight.


No problem. All you have to do is click the Youtube button when posting and then put the embed code in the middle.

OR

Type (Youtube)(/Youtube) and then put the code in the middle. Just remember to change the () to [].


----------



## Mckeever

HitOrGetHit said:


> No problem. All you have to do is click the Youtube button when posting and then put the embed code in the middle.
> 
> OR
> 
> Type (Youtube)(/Youtube) and then put the code in the middle. Just remember to change the () to [].


Noted. :thumbsup:


----------



## nathan.keith

Wow I started reading this ready to shoot down another know it all mma fan who enjoys nothing more than two fighters clubbing each other but you did a damn good job with this list. My only comment is that the forrest griffon stephen bonner fight is over rated. Damn good fight for two reality show stars but in comparison to their current skills that match wasn't even kickboxing. They just swung away. However entertaining it was it's not a top five fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

nathan.keith said:


> Wow I started reading this ready to shoot down another know it all mma fan who enjoys nothing more than two fighters clubbing each other but you did a damn good job with this list. My only comment is that the forrest griffon stephen bonner fight is over rated. Damn good fight for two reality show stars but in comparison to their current skills that match wasn't even kickboxing. They just swung away. However entertaining it was it's not a top five fight.


First of all welcome to the forum!

He didn't put this together himself. It was a bit of a longer process. The members of the forum voted for these. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper

nathan.keith said:


> Wow I started reading this ready to shoot down another know it all mma fan who enjoys nothing more than two fighters clubbing each other but you did a damn good job with this list. My only comment is that the forrest griffon stephen bonner fight is over rated. Damn good fight for two reality show stars but in comparison to their current skills that match wasn't even kickboxing. They just swung away. However entertaining it was it's not a top five fight.


Agree! 

I really don't know why this fight deserves to be on such a list :confused02: it's the same with Guida vs. Sanchez it just wasn't a good fight at all! I still call them a brawl, nothing I enjoy watching!

Forrest and Bonnar helped the UFC and the whole MMA world a lot with this bout. I guess thats why I would say they can be on that list. But still the fight was rubbish! :thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508

Couture vs Gonzo or Sylvia should be on the list and in fact towards the top. This would go to show said new fan that MMA is a lot about heart, training, and technique rather than size and strength all the time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The list wasn't just chosen, it was voted on in numerous threads and this was just the final 25. There were a lot more fights nominated than just these. Like I said earlier, Spike had the greatest 100 which was only UFC fights. They were all great and important fights.

This list was 1/4 of that one and included all of MMA. It is impossible to get all of the fights on the list of the best. We could make a top 500 if we really tried. I think this list is a very good one and the fights show what MMA is while also keeping the new fan interested in what is happening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69

HitOrGetHit said:


> The list wasn't just chosen, it was voted on in numerous threads and this was just the final 25. There were a lot more fights nominated than just these. Like I said earlier, Spike had the greatest 100 which was only UFC fights. They were all great and important fights.
> 
> This list was 1/4 of that one and included all of MMA. It is impossible to get all of the fights on the list of the best. We could make a top 500 if we really tried. I think this list is a very good one and the fights show what MMA is while also keeping the new fan interested in what is happening. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I have explained this too many times. There are fights on this list that I disagree with, but it isn't my list. It is the forum's list. 

As always, for anyone that wants the excel file of the original 80 fights before they were narrowed down, simply pm me with your email address and I'll shoot it to you.


----------



## nathan.keith

o i c sorry i'm new to forums. didn't even realize you could interact like vote and bet. i love this sight all my friends are tired of listening to me talk about mma they don't know what they're missing though


----------



## HitOrGetHit

nathan.keith said:


> o i c sorry i'm new to forums. didn't even realize you could interact like vote and bet. i love this sight all my friends are tired of listening to me talk about mma they don't know what they're missing though


I wasn't getting on you. I was just explaining. And yeah this site is awesome and I am on here more than anywhere else on the web. I am glad you like it here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davisty69

nathan.keith said:


> o i c sorry i'm new to forums. didn't even realize you could interact like vote and bet. i love this sight all my friends are tired of listening to me talk about mma they don't know what they're missing though


It's all good, don't even sweat it. I agree about this place though. I have some friends that are into MMA, but no where near as much as me. I have to go on here to learn new stuff and debate others, otherwise the only person I can talk to about MMA is my wife, and she only really knows what I know. It gets old preaching to the choir. 

If you have any questions, feel free to ask myself or any other moderators.


----------



## onthebrink2

Very good list I would replace Diego vs. Diaz with Karo vs. Diaz.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

onthebrink2 said:


> Very good list I would replace Diego vs. Diaz with Karo vs. Diaz.


Yeah there were tons of fights that were voted on and this was what the forum voted as the top 25. There were plenty of great fights that were nominated though.


----------



## TomUK

Went through some of these fights again! WOW


----------



## Indestructibl3

Man I just watched the Huerta v Garcia fight again ... what a war -- there are so many more fights that come close to being on this list.


----------



## Rastaman

Wow, this is an exceptional list. I just watched the Emelianenko vs. Randleman fight again...how did Fedor's neck not snap after that throw?? Proves he is probably the best of all time.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Rastaman said:


> Wow, this is an exceptional list. I just watched the Emelianenko vs. Randleman fight again...how did Fedor's neck not snap after that throw?? *Proves he is probably the best of all time.*


Lmao this ^^ is what proves it for so many fans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Indestructibl3 said:


> Man I just watched the Huerta v Garcia fight again ... what a war -- there are so many more fights that come close to being on this list.


I just watched that recently on UFC unleashed. It was a pretty good fight. Garcia's standup is pretty weak though. He always loads way up and it is so telegraphed.


----------



## joe davola

lil nog vs shogun
warmachine vs rollins
quarry vs credeur

and im sure there is heaps more that missed the list


----------



## joe davola

BobbyCooper said:


> Agree!
> 
> I really don't know why this fight deserves to be on such a list :confused02: it's the same with Guida vs. Sanchez it just wasn't a good fight at all! I still call them a brawl, nothing I enjoy watching!
> 
> Forrest and Bonnar helped the UFC and the whole MMA world a lot with this bout. I guess thats why I would say they can be on that list. But still the fight was rubbish! :thumbsdown:


iv'e never really thought about showing the forrest/bonnar fight to my friends becuse it's a good bar room brawl fight but heaps of fights have surpassed it and when goldie says "SO YOU WANT TO BE AN ULTIMATE FIGHTER" i cringe and don't want to show my friends it because i know most of them would laugh at it seeing as there was nothing ultimate about that fight it was pretty much a glorified street fight. but the diego/guida fight was great except for the last round.


----------



## Indestructibl3

HitOrGetHit said:


> I just watched that recently on UFC unleashed. It was a pretty good fight. Garcia's standup is pretty weak though. He always loads way up and it is so telegraphed.


lol yeah it was probably the same show except it's called "UFC Wired" over here in Aus. Thing is though, Huerta's standup is just plain dangerous - he throws everything in bunches, and has great body/head kicks - Garcia really had no answer. His wrestling was insane in this fight aswell. Hope he comes back, love watching him fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Indestructibl3 said:


> lol yeah it was probably the same show except it's called "UFC Wired" over here in Aus. Thing is though, Huerta's standup is just plain dangerous - he throws everything in bunches, and has great body/head kicks - Garcia really had no answer. His wrestling was insane in this fight aswell. Hope he comes back, love watching him fight.


Yeah but even in Garcia's WEC fights, all he does his throw his right as hard as he can and it can be seen coming a mile away in most cases.


----------



## tra1986

*hello all*

Couldn?t be written any better. Reading this post reminds me of my old room mate! He always kept talking about this. I will forward this article to him. Pretty sure he will have a good read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xeberus




----------



## Syxx Paq

hmm... i think forrest v rampage should be higher for one reason, TO SHOW A NEW FAN LEG KICKS WIN! Forrest won the Light heavy weight title with leg kicks. i think a new MMA fan should see why some good tactics can win a big fight.


----------



## mastellica

thanks man, lets watch all


----------



## HitOrGetHit

mastellica said:


> thanks man, lets watch all


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 154rambo

Yeah...I really enjoyed Rampage vs. Griffin. Forest is a smart fighter, and he did extremely well on the ground with his jujitsu. It was a competitive fight all the way till the end.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

154rambo said:


> Yeah...I really enjoyed Rampage vs. Griffin. Forest is a smart fighter, and he did extremely well on the ground with his jujitsu. It was a competitive fight all the way till the end.


We voted on these for awhile and their was tons of fights that were involved. I believe that Griffin/Rampage was one of them but it didn't make the top 25.


----------



## Davisty69

It was on there, and received plenty of votes, but just not enough. I would tell you where it fell on the list of 80 exactly, but it is on my desktop in storage. I am forced to use the laptop


----------



## Life B Ez

Do remember what the top 10 were?


----------



## Davisty69

Uhh, yeah... they are on page 1


----------



## mvan3000

good job


----------



## mvan3000

i think rampage vs hendo should be there also


----------



## mvan3000

yeah that was a good fight


----------



## Kado

I love the list, I agree with the choices. Good list, and it shows how dedicated the members of this forum are.


----------



## Toxic

I would like to add Garcia/Jung from last nights Aldo/Faber PPV.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> I would like to add Garcia/Jung from last nights Aldo/Faber PPV.


I am probably the odd man out but I wasn't into tha fight as much as most people. Don't get me wrong I liked watching them brawl. But the standup was flat out awful. Garcia looks like some guy brawling in the street. He just kinda flailed his arms around and ducked while doing it.

Good brawl but not a great fight in my opinion.


----------



## Guy Incognito

chuck vs rampage 1 and 2
alvarez vs kawajiri
nate quarry vs creduer


----------



## TraMaI

I'm with Toxic on adding Garcia/Jung. It may not be the most technical fight, but these won't be the most technical viewers either.


----------



## boatoar

I want to thank the OP and whoever assisted in putting this together for us to view. I got into MMA around 2006, and there are a few in here that I hadn't seen, just heard about.

Thanks a lot for your work. It's much appreciated. Watching that Gogoplata one more time just now was precious. Haha, Gomi's cardio was weak in that one, but what a fight!


----------



## swpthleg

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## edlavis88

Ha had seen about 22 on the list up to now, i'd seen the staredown before but just watched Guida/Sanchez for the first time! Best 1st minute of a fight i've ever seen! Can't stop laughing!


----------



## Kobe Jnr

Could someone send me the link for all the other fights that didn't make it? 

Thanks


----------



## PoloDaDon

thanks for the links highly appreciated


----------



## Fedorbator

Indestructibl3 said:


> I still reckon Torres v Mizugaki was one of the best, most entertaining fights there is. But nice list compiled there, agree with most of them.


YES! I was thinking the same thing! I would also add Faber Vs. Pulver. That went back and forth for 5 rounds.


----------



## mastodon2222

I think ya gotta show em david and goliath stuff like gracie v severn, mir vs. lesnar, etc where a martial arts technique wins against a bigger stronger opponent, emphasizing technique...figths like guida brawls, while entertaining, might reaffirm to some newbs that mma is no more than a backyard brawl.


----------



## laineytheman

I would easily show Garcia and Jung, three rounds of just standup greatness, just throwing bombs even though it was a victory for Jung imo/.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

laineytheman said:


> I would easily show Garcia and Jung, three rounds of just standup greatness, just throwing bombs even though it was a victory for Jung imo/.


It is possible that this fight would have made the list, but we all voted on it and completed it before the Garcia/Jung fight took place.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ellamae2010 said:


> Great list... Thanks for sharing!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

what about todd duffee vs mike russow, that gave me belief that a more " in shape" guy wont always win.


----------



## Syxx Paq

Needs to have Garcia vs Jung. for the same reason that Bonnar vs Griffin is there.


----------



## Black_S15

seeing chuck V randy brings back some great memories.

man i wish chuck could still fight like that...


----------



## smittyssports

Alot of good fights referenced in this thread, very enjoyable fights to watch as well.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

UFC_OWNS said:


> what about todd duffee vs mike russow, that gave me belief that a more " in shape" guy wont always win.





Syxx Paq said:


> Needs to have Garcia vs Jung. for the same reason that Bonnar vs Griffin is there.


This was done before those two fights took place. I bet they would have made the list for voting.


----------



## canMMA.ca

Awsome, to be honest I hadn't checked out some of these until now! Great compilation :thumb03:


----------



## Syxx Paq

HitOrGetHit said:


> This was done before those two fights took place. I bet they would have made the list for voting.


suggestions for future amendments then


----------



## MrObjective

There's a new #1. This needs to be updated.

Fan or not, rematch or not. Best fight ever.

2nd most strikes landed by one fighter of any match in UFC history. 

The MW championship implications, pre-fight hype, UFC's greatest fighter gets anhilated for 23 minutes and comes back ... all that.

Silva getting rocked so many times, Sonnen getting bloodied up with a big gash....Silva getting taken off his feet with strikes to the chin and solid takedowns, Sonnen in full guard landing strikes clean strikes, Silva with shots from the bottom, both constantly exchanging.

The fight had no losers in the eyes of fans of either fighter, cause wherever you were, you probably had to get off your feet and say holy f-in $hit 10 times. 

The stand-up, wrestling, the BJJ, the non-stop action - Even if (rather when) there's the rematch, I don't see that fight being this great.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate

great list, should add a few but still awesome. i havent seen every fight on that list so im going to find some time soon and check them out,

kudos!!


----------



## wukkadb

I'm sure we will re-do this list sometime in the future, but we're not just going to add fights here and there... so stop bringing up fights that happened after this list was created. knubbes


----------



## ukraineham

cool list

the biggest thing i noticed, and it was pretty much unavoidable, is that established fans understand who guys like fedor, cro cop, nog, wandy, chuck, randy, etc, etc, are, and that makes their fights more important to them

a newer fan wouldn't know those guys, so a fight like fedor/cro cop, which had huge importance to any longtime mma fan, wouldn't mean much to a new fan, especially since the fight itself is merely good, nothing spectacular.

i could name a bunch of fights that could have made the list, but as its already been said a thousand times, the list is only 25 fights long and mma has hundreds of amazing fights. penn/stevenson, couture/ortiz and anderson/hendo do seem like the odd fights out in the list though. none were anything special in my eyes


----------



## glowboxboy

This is only off the top of my head.I have all the UFC's on dvd and there are some other good posts on here.A few fights that stick out to me.

Belcher vs Akiyama
Akiyama vs Leben
Foster vs Story
Stout vs Fisher{1st or 2nd}
Penn vs St Pierre 1
Quarry vs Credeur

Realize some of these selections are more brawls, but my list is more just to highlight the toughness of a UFC fighter.It is good to get new fans aquainted with the UFC through fights with good standup.Then slowly introduce them to the finer, equally important, points of MMA such as jiu jitsu, grappling, and more importantly octagon control.


----------



## Ares Caesar

ukraineham said:


> cool list
> 
> the biggest thing i noticed, and it was pretty much unavoidable, is that established fans understand who guys like fedor, cro cop, nog, wandy, chuck, randy, etc, etc, are, and that makes their fights more important to them
> 
> a newer fan wouldn't know those guys, so a fight like fedor/cro cop, which had huge importance to any longtime mma fan, wouldn't mean much to a new fan, especially since the fight itself is merely good, nothing spectacular.
> 
> i could name a bunch of fights that could have made the list, but as its already been said a thousand times, the list is only 25 fights long and mma has hundreds of amazing fights. penn/stevenson, couture/ortiz and anderson/hendo do seem like the odd fights out in the list though. none were anything special in my eyes


To be fair part of showing fights to a new fan is also EDUCATING them on the greats as well. If it can be a good/exciting fight WHILE helping them learn about the legends of the sport its called "Killing two birds with one stone." 

I'm not interested in creating a bunch of new "fans" who are only interested in the fighters of today, and would have ZERO respect for the guys of yesteryears. Too many of those "fans" already.

Excite and Educate, thats the goal my man.


----------



## IG2D

*take them through the development*

I think what I would like to do is sit them down and take them the story - show them half a dozen fights from UFC 1-4 - culminating in Royce vs Sevren! and then try and represent the different influences of wresting / take down defense and re-establishment of the importance of striking - the recognition of boxing as one of the most effective striking disciplines - culminating in the importance of a genuine cross-discipline mix of martial arts

that's what I would do anyway...


----------



## Guy Incognito

No way fedor vs cro cop should be on there. that fight was average at best, it's was just the build up that makes people rank it high.


----------



## BobbyCooper

guy incognito said:


> No way fedor vs cro cop should be on there. that fight was average at best, it's was just the build up that makes people rank it high.


That was one of the very few fights where you just couldn't blink! There is no way this fight should not be on there. Top 10 for me without a question!


----------



## Guy Incognito

BobbyCooper said:


> That was one of the very few fights where you just couldn't blink! There is no way this fight should not be on there. Top 10 for me without a question!


It absolutely should not be on here. this is about showing fights to your friends who are new to MMA. they wouldn't know about the build up or who they are. it would not be intense to them at all.


----------



## BobbyCooper

guy incognito said:


> It absolutely should not be on here. this is about showing fights to your friends who are new to MMA. they wouldn't know about the build up or who they are. it would not be intense to them at all.


What?? This is one of the greatest fights in MMA history!

Just excellent to show to a new MMA Fan!


----------



## Guy Incognito

BobbyCooper said:


> What?? This is one of the greatest fights in MMA history!
> 
> Just excellent to show to a new MMA Fan!


No, it really isn't.


----------



## swpthleg

guy incognito said:


> No, it really isn't.


This really is a matter of opinion.


----------



## pipe

Why is GSP vs Fitch on that list?

Replace with Garcia vs Korean Zombie.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

pipe said:


> Why is GSP vs Fitch on that list?
> 
> Replace with Garcia vs Korean Zombie.


You didn't find GSP/Fitch entertaining?


----------



## RudeBoySes

*+1* 

Great Job .. 
a nice bookmark when bored 

that Takanori Gomi vs. Nick Diaz fight was amazing .. i forget how good that fight was .. !

and that was the first time i visually ever saw the Pride announcer .. she looks nothing like what i expected !


----------



## pipe

HitOrGetHit said:


> You didn't find GSP/Fitch entertaining?


No, it was a one sided beat down for 5 long rounds each round very much the same as the last.


----------



## Jed_mmahero

forrest griffen vs stephan bonner was easily number 1, also chuck vs wanderlei is up there


----------



## nbf79

Amazing list buddy! thanks for compiling it. I thought Hughes-Trigg two would have been higher. 
I was never a big fan of the Bonnar-Griffin fight but it undeniably brought MMA a new generation of fans. Great post man!


----------



## bjjmatmop

IG2D said:


> I think what I would like to do is sit them down and take them the story - show them half a dozen fights from UFC 1-4 - culminating in Royce vs Sevren! and then try and represent the different influences of wresting / take down defense and re-establishment of the importance of striking - the recognition of boxing as one of the most effective striking disciplines - culminating in the importance of a genuine cross-discipline mix of martial arts
> 
> that's what I would do anyway...



I actually did exactly that with my girlfriend, and it was great trip down memory lane for me as well. For a new MMA fan they have to see the beginning to appreciate where things are now. And to see Royce at 170 dominating those big guys, before big tough guys figured out they needed a ground game.

Spike came out with a Gracie tribute not too long ago that did a great job of giving the history of UFC. That's a highly recommend for a new fan as well. Great job on this list of fights!


----------



## JESSIE_Desch

That's great dude...
Top 25 Fights to Show a New MMA Fan!!


----------



## Intermission

I might compile all the videos for these fights and put it in a downloadable file, would anyone download that?


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Intermission said:


> I might compile all the videos for these fights and put it in a downloadable file, would anyone download that?


BUMP! Oh my days yes!!


----------



## Sekou

Guida vs Griffin.....I can watch this fight every day:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission

Sekou said:


> Guida vs Griffin.....I can watch this fight every day:thumbsup:


Was a great fight but this list was made before the Guida Griffin fight.


----------



## ufcrules

Thanks Davis. Sweeeeeet list. I'd like to add Cyborg vs Manhoef. My favourite MMA fight ever. Check it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om3sZo9KIxI


----------



## joey.jupiter

Oh man I love the Couture Vs Ortiz match. Especially because of that knucklehead Ortiz losing.


----------



## CutterKick

Brilliant work.


----------



## CutterKick

Definantly worth bookmarking


----------



## vilify

Add the A.Silva vs Belfort fight for sure!


----------



## KingJo

silva-sonnen
henderson-pettis
maynard-edgar 2


----------



## Davisty69

It is crazy how I think this list might seriously change after a year and a half. Hell, I know I would change some of them.


----------



## jenpachi

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tabares

hey wheres leonard garcia vs roger huerta?
that was a bad ass fight


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

vilify said:


> Add the A.Silva vs Belfort fight for sure!


Not a chance a spectacular KO but the fight was too brief.


----------



## THE MADSCOTSMAN

Love to argue but i cant


----------



## dsmjrv

we have come to a time where 25 just isnt enough..

plus this is 25 fights to show a new mma fan... super hyped up legendary fights that are boring are not going to intrigue a new fan... you have to show them the most exciting fights or else they will think its just gay dudes wrestling or big strikers being pussys...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

I don't think any of these links work anymore.


----------



## Bobby Wheeler

This is not my all time best fights list, just some of the ones I have watched recently.Have everything from UFC 40 to present day on dvd, but I am a busy boy and its late


sean sherk vs frank edgar
alan belcher vs yoshihiro akiyama
brian foster vs rick story
chris lytle vs paul taylor
thomas drwal vs thiago silva
joe stevenson vs kurt pellegrino
gsp vs bj penn{first fight}


----------



## dlxrevolution

Any Anderson Silva fight:laugh:

Honestly, I would show him the Clay Guida vs Anthony Pettis fight. Probably the most exciting fight I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Intermission

dlxrevolution said:


> Any Anderson Silva fight:laugh:
> 
> *Honestly, I would show him the Clay Guida vs Anthony Pettis fight. Probably the most exciting fight I have ever seen in my life.*


Sarcasm, right?


----------



## dlxrevolution

Intermission said:


> Sarcasm, right?


Sarcasm??? I went crazy watching that fight. An excellent Thai Kickboxer with superb submissions vs literally tireless wrestlier with ever evolving striking and excellent submission defence. How can someone not think the fight was exciting???...

...Oh right, because they're not standing there boxing for 3 rds. smh


----------



## Intermission

dlxrevolution said:


> Sarcasm??? I went crazy watching that fight. An excellent Thai Kickboxer with superb submissions vs literally tireless wrestlier with ever evolving striking and excellent submission defence. How can someone not think the fight was exciting???...
> 
> ...Oh right, because they're not standing there boxing for 3 rds. smh


They weren't grappling for 3 rounds either, it was Guida taking a 15 min nap and Pettis was his pillow!


----------



## dlxrevolution

Intermission said:


> They weren't grappling for 3 rounds either, it was Guida taking a 15 min nap and Pettis was his pillow!


You can't be serious. They were constantly fighting for position, plus Guida had to have escaped over 5 submission attempts. Plus, the fight wasn't even on the ground the whole time.

Jesus Christ if you think that fight was boring, PLEASE don't watch GSP.


----------



## Intermission

dlxrevolution said:


> You can't be serious. They were constantly fighting for position, plus Guida had to have escaped over 5 submission attempts. Plus, the fight wasn't even on the ground the whole time.
> 
> Jesus Christ if you think that fight was boring, PLEASE don't watch GSP.


I love how you talk like you know more about MMA then me, it's called an opinion you clown.


----------



## dlxrevolution

Intermission said:


> I love how you talk like you know more about MMA then me, it's called *an opinion* you clown.


...And everyone is entitle to there own. I understand this. But if I recall, you started this dispute did you not?



Intermission said:


> Sarcasm, right?


:wink03:


----------



## SigFig

15 pages and no mention of Cerrone vs Bendo I at WEC 43?


----------



## Jadey

Mad props to TS, only wish Clay Guida v Tyson Griffin fight was on there.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Frankie vs grey 2 should be added, and maybe 3 after this weekend


----------



## Andrus

that's one great list. good job man! I didn't know about the nick diaz vs diego sanchez fight before. I need to see that one and some more from the list.


----------



## K R Y

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Frankie vs grey 2 should be added, and maybe 3 after this weekend


Going to see about redoing this in the new year


----------



## Andrus

i think dos santos vs velasquez and jones vs machida will be on that list.


----------



## K R Y

Andrus said:


> i think dos santos vs velasquez and jones vs machida will be on that list.


Along with Penn vs Diaz and potentially Lesnar Overeem.

2011 has been a great year for fights.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

K R Y said:


> Along with Penn vs Diaz and potentially Lesnar Overeem.
> 
> 2011 has been a great year for fights.


You're not wrong! MMA really does get better and better month by month. Scary how fast its growing.


----------



## K R Y

Tyson Fury said:


> You're not wrong! MMA really does get better and better month by month. Scary how fast its growing.


We'll be getting Overeem/Lesnar, probably Silva/Sonnen 2 and GSP/Diaz all in the space of a few months as well. 

Only 'bad card' for ages is 138, and that's only down to no huge names. Fights wise there should be some decent bouts. 

Just wish Bellator started airing in the UK


----------



## Dr Gonzo

K R Y said:


> We'll be getting Overeem/Lesnar, probably Silva/Sonnen 2 and GSP/Diaz all in the space of a few months as well.
> 
> Only 'bad card' for ages is 138, and that's only down to no huge names. Fights wise there should be some decent bouts.
> 
> Just wish Bellator started airing in the UK


Yeah I know what you mean man. Would have thought some crappy channel like Ex, or Challenge would have picked it up. Has to get more viewers than Ultimate Bazuke or the other weird Japanese gameshows they have on there. 

138 will throw out some good bouts. Leben v Munoz won't be anything but a brawl, a technical one, but a brawl. That should make the list. Brad Pickett/Barao and Alvez/Abedi should also entertain. The lack of big names is becoming less of a problem with me as the card draws near.


----------



## K R Y

Tyson Fury said:


> Yeah I know what you mean man. Would have thought some crappy channel like Ex, or Challenge would have picked it up. Has to get more viewers than Ultimate Bazuke or the other weird Japanese gameshows they have on there.
> 
> 138 will throw out some good bouts. Leben v Munoz won't be anything but a brawl, a technical one, but a brawl. That should make the list. Brad Pickett/Barao and Alvez/Abedi should also entertain. The lack of big names is becoming less of a problem with me as the card draws near.


Yeah likewise, it's a night of fights that we don't have to stay up until 5am, and that for me, is bliss 

Return of Etim as well. Some good fights, if this had a strong main I doubt anyone would complain about the card. It's not spectacular, but it's damn solid.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

K R Y said:


> Yeah likewise, it's a night of fights that we don't have to stay up until 5am, and that for me, is bliss
> 
> Return of Etim as well. Some good fights, if this had a strong main I doubt anyone would complain about the card. It's not spectacular, but it's damn solid.


What time does it start for us lot? The fights on this card really need to be good. If its a poor card I can imagine alot of fan backlash for Dana. Fans will moan about the lack of names etc. But if its an awesome card, the big names wont matter. Quite fickle, the average MMA fan.


----------



## Mirage445

Tyson Fury said:


> What time does it start for us lot? The fights on this card really need to be good. If its a poor card I can imagine alot of fan backlash for Dana. Fans will moan about the lack of names etc. But if its an awesome card, the big names wont matter. Quite fickle, the average MMA fan.


Will hardly matter imo...

"FIGHTNG out of the blue corner, this man has a record of 2-26 with 19 losses due tapout from strikes...FROM JOLLY OL ENGLAND..." *Crowd Erupts with cheers* :thumb02:


----------



## SerJ

Can this be modified to include tonight's fight? Rua/Hendo for #1!


----------



## K R Y

It's getting re-done in Jan 2012  And yes, that fight will be on there.


----------



## TheOldAssassin

Show him the Jason von Flue vs. Jorge Gurgel fight from Season 2 of _The Ultimate Fighter_.

And if he thinks that fight is "boring," then he has a lot to learn about MMA.


----------



## Mckeever

K R Y said:


> It's getting re-done in Jan 2012  And yes, that fight will be on there.


The Bellator 58 Alvarez vs Chandler fight is seriously the best fight I have ever seen. Make you you watch it and then add it to the list Kry!


----------



## LL

I'd like to see the Griffin/Guida fight on there, amazing grappling.


----------



## Davisty69

K R Y said:


> It's getting re-done in Jan 2012  And yes, that fight will be on there.


Just curious, who is planning on redoing it? It was quite a task when I did it.


----------

